# Authentic ecm 8000?



## rjpcardoso (Oct 23, 2013)

Can someone please advice if this ecm looks authentic?
The box and logo seems different than the ones I see online...
Newer model?

Thanks


----------



## rjpcardoso (Oct 23, 2013)

Another one


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

rjpcardoso said:


> Can someone please advice if this ecm looks authentic? The box and logo seems different than the ones I see online... Newer model? Thanks


 looks like it's just a new box. But if your worried I have one I might be selling for $45 shipped barely used. I set it up twice. It's in the box you would normally see.


----------



## rjpcardoso (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the offer Mike.
I just bought this new and was wondering, as i've never seen thix box..
Anyone with a similar box and mic?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Behringer logo and ear symbol (the thing in the triangle, you’d have to be familiar with Behringer’s older stuff to know that thing is supposed to be an ear!) look the same as what’s currently on Behringer’s website. The silk-screening on your mic does look different from the one in the pictures at Behringer’s site, but it’s probably an old picture. 

Even if it's not "authentic," it matters little because it's a fairly generic mic. At least a few other manufactures offer the same mic under their own brand names - Dayton for instance.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## rjpcardoso (Oct 23, 2013)

thank you Wayne.


----------

